# Patient Symposium 2006 - UNC Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

A Patient symposium for understanding IBS and other functional GI Disorders was held by the UNC Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders on July 15, 2006.The full-day symposium was split into presentations each about 40 minutes in length.Douglas Drossman, MD and William Whitehead, PhD, co-directors of the UNC Center chaired the sessions.These are my personal notes from the sessions I attendedr. Drossman suggested as to why there is a greater placebo response for IBS patients involved in clinical studies:
Belief that the medicine is effective
Ability to have control
Stronger relationship to the healthcare professional
New treatments for IBS center around several types of medications:
CRH Antagonists - modulate peptides of the brain thereby affecting the brain <--> gut axis
SNRI's - Serotonin-norepinephrine reuptake inhibitor's
Probiotics - B. Infantis shows improvement in bowel immunity as a result of an increase in cytokines IL-10 vs. IL-12
Side note: Inflammation in the gut may produce mood changes due to the release of brain hormonesOlafur Palsson gave a very practical presentation on the clinical uses of hypnosis.
70-80% benefit in studies for pain and IBS
home hypnosis shows an improvement vs. standard medical care with no hypnosis
http://www.ibshypnosis.com
There are two hypnosis models:
The Manchester Model (Peter Whorwell)
The North Carolina Model (Palsson)
Kenneth Koch, MD, gave a tremendous overview about Functional Dyspepsia, a very much misunderstood diagnosis.
upper GI - stomach problems
due to cycling/emptying problems of the stomach
analgous to pulse problems with the heart and the use of a pacemaker
30% overlap with IBS
Nancy Norton, President and Founder of IFFGD gave an overview on how to talk to your doctor:
patients perspective is life experiences which is different than the signs and symptoms that a physician is looking for
be your own advocate
ask your doctor "Is there anything that I can help you to understand me better?"
William Heizer, MD gave an overview on IBS Diet and Nutrition:
no consensus
all studies to date are uncontrolled, unblinded and trials are not reproducible
much criticism of a website which suggests that an IBS Diet is the answer
fiber does not improve IBS symptoms
insoluble fiber worsens symmptoms
possible trigger foods: high in fat, caffeine, alcohol, fructose, sorbitol
eat more smaller meals
Jeffrey Roberts, President & FounderIBS Self Help and Support Grouphttp://www.ibsgroup.org


----------

